# Deep Tracks - Bruce Springsteen - "Greetings from Asbury Park, N.J."



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

View attachment 105813


This is one of a series of polls in which you will be asked nothing more than to choose your favourite tunes from the artist in question.

Please *choose up to five selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves (when available) will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Bruce Springsteen - "Greetings from Asbury Park, N.J." -

"Greetings from Asbury Park, N.J. is the debut studio album by Bruce Springsteen. It was produced by Mike Appel and Jim Cretecos from July through September 1972 at the budget-priced 914 Sound Studios. The album was released January 5, 1973, by Columbia Records to average sales but positive critical reviews.

"Blinded by the Light" and "Spirit in the Night" were released as singles by Columbia, both failing to reach the U.S. charts; however, "Blinded by the Light" was later covered by Manfred Mann's Earth Band in 1977, reaching number one in the United States and Canada.

In 2003, the album was ranked at #379 in Rolling Stone's 500 Greatest Albums of All Time and in 2013 Rolling Stone named "Greetings from Asbury Park, N.J." as one of the "100 Greatest Debut Albums of All-Time" - they ranked it 37th. The album also reached #60 on the Billboard 200 album chart.

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

"Blinded By The Light" -






"Growin' Up" -






"Mary Queen of Arkansas" -






"Does This Bus Stop At 82nd Street?" -






"Lost In The Flood" -






"The Angel" -






"For You" -






"Spirit In The Night" -






"It's Hard To Be A Saint In The City" -


----------

